# Stimme im ts wird leiser bis zur unkenntlichkeit



## Syane (24. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Techniker und helfenden.

Ich habe ein Problem undzwar folgendes ... ich joine ins ts und kann normal reden ..jeder versteht mich alles suppi ..aber nach ner Zeit bin ich so leise das man garnix mehr hört ..ohne das ich dazu beigetragen habe ... ich benutze Vista 64 Bit ... und natürlich habe ich mich auch schon schlaugemacht und versucht eine Problemlösung zu finden 


Aber außer ...

Systhemsteuerung-->Sound-->"diverseeinstellungen verändern" Nichts ... also mein Mikro is richtig konfiguriert auf maxlautstärke ...daran sollte es nicht liegen.

ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Syane (25. September 2008)

*push* *Immernoch auf Antwort hoff*


----------



## Syane (25. September 2008)

Gibts denn keinen der Sich da auskennt ?  Hab schon alle Funktionen im Ts ausgetestet aber daran liegts definitiv nicht... es muss etwas mit windoof zutun haben ....


----------



## Syane (26. September 2008)

*push* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch in anderen Foren keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Syane (27. September 2008)

*push*


----------



## EspCap (27. September 2008)

Wow, 4 Posts untereinander von der gleichen Person sieht man auch selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Ich hab aber leider auch absolut keine Idee...
Was du aber mal ausprobieren könntest: Ventrilo downloaden und testen, obs da genauso ist.
(http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php)
Da gibt es auch eine extra 64-bit Version, was es von Ts meines Wissens nach nicht gibt.


----------



## Syane (27. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wow, 4 Posts untereinander von der gleichen Person sieht man auch selten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ventrilo, Skype, ts alles dasselbe ...bei der Windows Mikrofon Konfiguration wird meine stimme nur alsn kleiner grüner strich angezeigt wenn ich da lauter reinrufe ...

Sogar mit dem Soundboost.


----------



## Sevidor (10. Februar 2011)

Servus,

Ich habe seit längerem das selbe Problem. Sowohl in TS3 als auch in TS2. Die ersten 2-5 Minuten kann ich problemlos sprechen doch dann wird meine Stimme, wenn ich etwas sagen will, nach dem ersten Wort leiser bis man mich letztendlich garnicht mehr hört. 

Der Thread ist jetzt schon etwas alt, aber vielleicht hast du ja eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden? Ich nutze übrigens noch Windows XP  

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

MfG Sevidor


----------



## Ennia (11. Februar 2011)

Im Sounddriver (nicht in den Windowseinstellungen):
Stellt mal die Nachhallunterdrückung (Echounterdrückung) auf 'aus' und setzt den Mikrofon Boost auf +20 dB.

Das selbe solltet ihr in der Software (TS, Skype, Vent etc.) machen.


----------



## Vaishyana (12. Februar 2011)

Wenns schon um TS & Co. geht. Ich habe neuerdings das Problem, dass wenn ich im TS rede alle anderen für den Moment sehr leise sind. Gibts da ne Einstellung zu? (Win7, TS3, G35)


----------

